# Article: How to Live Unhappily Ever After



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

Came across this interesting article...talks about the "zero tolerance" for negativity in our society today.

Seems to me a lot of our walk away spouses must subscribe to that.

Augusten Burroughs on How to Live Unhappily Ever After - WSJ.com


----------

